# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  DiaManT, omni-channel conversational platform, Omilia Inc., Athens, Greece

## Airicist

Developer - Omilia Inc.

Home page - omilia.com/omni-channel-conversational-platform

----------


## Airicist

Technology that listens, understands and cares

Published on Feb 2, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Omilia raises $20M to use conversational AI for customer support"

by Steve O'Hear
May 5, 2020

----------

